# Rock of the Grill



## jmerge (Feb 2, 2003)

Worked this one tonight and everyone loved it.
Again very simple

I had 4 rockfish fillets placed each one in aluminum foil, then I added cream of asparagus soup inside the foil and covered and cooked on the grill. 

I know they are simple but are very tasty.

Hope you will try and let us know.


----------

